# Business name? And insurance.



## Mindyw86 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok everyone, I have been considering starting a small business with my candles, soaps, and lip balms. I have finally found a name I like, but a similar one is used on FB and esty, similar but not the same and those accounts havent been used in 5 months and their esty shop has no items. I just don't want to cause any problems and am not sure what to do. I have had the hardest time coming up with a name I like that isn't taken. I am working on getting insurance too, but the name thing is driving me nuts!

Also is the soap makers guild a good place to get insurance? That is on the top of my list right now because it also covers candles. 

Thanks for any help on this!


----------



## la-rene (Sep 25, 2013)

Just because it isn't active, doesn't mean that it won't be in the future.  I set up a FB and an Etsy with a company name long ago, in case I decided to sell in the future.  I knew I wasn't ready way back then, but I liked my idea and wanted to keep it safe.  I even purchased the domain name.  I don't mind sitting on it until the day comes that I may start up. 

Besides, they may have decided upon an ecommerce store.  So, I suggest doing your homework on your name.  I have a friend with a successful cupcake biz who had a fight on his hand to keep his company name.  In the end, he changed it.  But, not without some problems.  And his name wasn't even that close to the original. It just used one identical word out of two. It was the fact that the other was a bakery as well that made it an issue.


----------



## Mindyw86 (Sep 25, 2013)

I understand that just because it isn't active doesn't mean it won't be later, I just figured it was worth mentioning. 

Mine does have similar words but they are generic, soap is one word and sycamore is another, for them they seem to use the tree as their logo, but I chose it because its the name of my town and it would have nothing to do with the tree . Anyways, to me it's a delimia because everything I have looked at  for names have been taken and this is my favorite so far. I didn't think coming up with an available name would be so hard!


----------



## la-rene (Sep 26, 2013)

Gotcha.  I wouldn't do anything that is real close.  You may be forced to change it later.  It sucks, but....  Can you do something with Sycamore City?  I'm assuming you were thinking of something like Sycamore Tree....

My friend was Wonderland Custom Cakes... the other business was Wonderland Bakery.  Funny thing about that; there are several bakeries out there with the name Wonderland.  But, my friend won Cupcake Wars, twice.... He was too much competition.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Sep 26, 2013)

i have an attorney in my family, so i know enough to tell you this. if you are going to do something, do it right the first time. Consult an attorney about domain names. Do a NATION WIDE search, so that when the day comes that you are selling nationwide, someone cant sue you. Believe me, it can happen even to the smallest or largest of companies. Another family member owns a huge multi-million dollar mortgage company, but because someone ten years ago didnt do their homework, they were sued for using a name that someone else already had in another state. And, they had to change their name, making it a p.r. nightmare. 
all that to say this, it is worth your effort to do something right the first time. And good luck with your company!


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 26, 2013)

la-rene said:


> Just because it isn't active, doesn't mean that it won't be in the future.  I set up a FB and an Etsy with a company name long ago, in case I decided to sell in the future.  I knew I wasn't ready way back then, but I liked my idea and wanted to keep it safe.  I even purchased the domain name.  I don't mind sitting on it until the day comes that I may start up.



:-D I'm doing exactly the same.


----------



## Mindyw86 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks, I am trying to figure it all out. Sycamore Tree was not in the thoughts because that is their logo....I will research some more and see what I can find out. Thanks everyone for the replies!

I'm not quite ready to sell yet either, I still have to figure out the insurance and stuff, but that's why I want to go ahead and come up with a name so I can secure it for when I am ready, which will hopefully be the first of the year


----------



## Hazel (Sep 26, 2013)

Mindy, 

Is there something else connected with your city that you could use for a name? 

BTW, Happy Birthday!


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 26, 2013)

I own about 12 domains and when I searched for them I made sure they wouldn't he mixed with another.
IMO 'sycamore' is too unique of a word to duplicate in the same field of work. 

My previous online store I had for 6 years and had a pretty unique name. It was very successful and I had around 8000 FB fans when I sold in Feb.   2 people in my same field 'industry' use 2 words the same as mine and I was ticked to no end. Not to mention I had customers telling me about it and basically boycotting them without me even knowing it.  I don't play dirty like that. Lol 
Anyways, I know your not the same but just thought if mention from another perspective.


----------



## Mindyw86 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you Hazel! Not really anything else, lol sycamore is a itty bitty "town" in the middle of nowhere SC. 

Thanks for your reply Jennee, I understand what you mean..... I just didn't figure coming up with an untaken name would be so hard. 
I am not an "artistic or creative" person IMO and I have only felt accomplished with that side coming out in soap. I can't even draw a stick person, lol. A few things have jumped out at me, but all were clearly taken and used and one even trademarked.

Oh well, back to the drawing board......


----------



## Hazel (Sep 27, 2013)

Have you considered some of the legends on sycamores? I saw the Hathor related one is already used on Etsy (saw SycamoreLady) so that's out. But you could try something like Southern Sycamore and leave the Lady part out. Again, going with Egyptian myth, twin sycamores are at the eastern gate of heaven where the sun god Ra rises (or Re, not sure of spelling and such a simple word, too  ). Sycamore is considered the manifestation of several Egyptian goddesses but I don't know how to work the goddess theme into a name.

Just some of my thoughts - this may not be helpful at all.


----------



## Mindyw86 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks Hazel, I am still thinking on it. I wanted Sycamore Soaps N More. I love the ring it has to it and it just jumps out at me! Lol I will keep pondering though, thank you for your input and suggestions!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 28, 2013)

I know it was suggested a couple of times but I think you should research this name. You may find you can use it.


----------



## Mindyw86 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you Hazel, I will do that because I really do love it!


----------

